

Show HN: A HR news aggregation tool I made - combiclickwise
http://hr-report.attendmind.com

======
duiker101
it's quite nice, I have a couple of comments anyway.

Why only 2 columns? you have plenty of space for even 4 if you want or 3 if
you do not want too much but as it is now it seems it's a lot of space wasted.

When hovering a link the tile becomes really dark and it's impossible to read,
I don't like that.

It would be better IMHO if hovering cell would show the description instead of
hovering the links. This would keep consistency because other way it feels...
funny, can't really explain why...

But nice anyway good job.

~~~
combiclickwise
Thanks :-)

Its actually 3 columns. but if you are seeing 2 then there probably is a css
issue. Can you tell me what platform you are on?

I noticed the hovering issue now. Thanks for that. I will correct it.

"It would be better IMHO if hovering cell would show the description instead
of hovering the links" - interesting. I will definitely try and see how that
feels

~~~
duiker101
This is what it looks like on the latest chrome windows 7
<http://i.imgur.com/asnKlVo.png>

I tried to enlarge the window and it actually expanded but with this
resolution it looks quite strange because it doesn't fill all the page.

It is just a metter of the minimum width of the coulmns I think, nothing
serious :D

~~~
combiclickwise
ouch. Yes thats odd. I will fix this. Thanks for taking the trouble. Very
helpful :-)

